# Camera won't connect to computer anymore o_O



## krim058

I've had my camera for about a month and haven't had any problems. A couple days ago it was working just fine but now when I plug it into the firewire port on my computer nothing happens. I turn it on and everything but it just doesn't do anything. I checked for any problems and took it out of the slot and put it back in but it still won't work. Any suggestions?


----------



## krim058

*Re: Caa won't connect to computer anymore *



krim058 said:


> I've had my camera for about a month and haven't had any problems. A couple days ago it was working just fine but now when I plug it into the firewire port on my computer nothing happens. I turn it on and everything but it just doesn't do anything. I checked for any problems and took it out of the slot and put it back in but it still won't work. Any suggestions?


meant CAMERA in the title O_O srry


----------



## dai

what camera is it they are usually usb


----------



## krim058

it's a MiniDV Sony DCR-HC28


----------



## dai

see if there is any yellow alongside the firewire listing in the device manager
try reloading the software


----------



## krim058

dai said:


> see if there is any yellow alongside the firewire listing in the device manager
> try reloading the software


No yellow; I've tried disabling/enabling, uninstalling/installing, nothing works =[


----------



## dai

have you another cable you can try


----------



## krim058

dai said:


> have you another cable you can try


Yes I've tried 2 cables =[ no luck


----------



## dai

i will move you to gadgets and see if they have any suggestions


----------



## krim058

dai said:


> i will move you to gadgets and see if they have any suggestions


kk


----------



## ebackhus

First off, is the camera itself set to be in data transfer mode?q


----------



## krim058

ebackhus said:


> First off, is the camera itself set to be in data transfer mode?q


There isn't a data transfer mode; before I would just have my camera in Standby Mode and PowerDirector would start and there would be a screen and it would show my camera and everything. Nothign happens anymore =[


----------



## krim058

Any other recommendations? Should I buy another firewire card?


----------



## dai

have you anything else that run on the firewire you can plug in to check the card first


----------



## krim058

dai said:


> have you anything else that run on the firewire you can plug in to check the card first


no i wish i did =\


----------

